# You will never guess what I saw today....I had to buy it..



## needshave (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm resurfacing the concrete driveway apron that goes up to and into my warehouse. I needed a heavy duty floor Squeegee that was capable of pushing and pulling concrete. I went to a local big box store and looked at the multitude of squeegee products hanging in a long row, most were plastic and most were not worth taking home. One caught my eye, It was very heavy duty, and except for the blade was all heavy duty reinforced steel. I pulled it down to take a better look...
Could it be? It was well made, very heavy duty, reinforced where it needed to be reinforced and then I saw it...Yes it actually said "MADE IN USA".  I always look for domestic made products, sometimes its a real challenge to find a product made here, But I try very hard to use USA products. How about you. DO you shop for USA products, the best price, or whatever you can find?


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

No.  I don't care where something is made.  I only care about the quality & value.  Many products are not made here, anyway.
Same with cars.  I drive Japanese cars because they're better.  Most of them have to have a certain percent of American-made parts for importation, anyway.  And many are assembled here, so no one is "Taking away American jobs."


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2020)

I look for products with Australian Made if possible
Sometimes hard to find these days


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

I don’t particularly care where things are made either, as long as they are good quality. Many Japanese cars are now made in Canada. Most fine saxophones are made in France but there are many great saxophones made in Japan. For general tools I prefer ones made in the USA. For clothes, I’ll get them from anywhere in the world. My Mason Pearson hairbrush is made in England. Most things made from wood , I purchase from here like our table and chairs, the guitar I bought my husband  or the red cedar for building my greenhouse. I do however enjoy smaller amounts of imported woods for carving.

It isn’t from a lack of loyalty or patriotism to my country. It has more to do with quality and realizing that some things are better made elsewhere and I don’t delude myself into thinking otherwise.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*NO I look for products made in the UK or Great Britain *


----------



## Mamanana (Oct 11, 2020)

There’s been a movement to home grown seasonal foods here in uk to reduce food miles and associated fuel use. That seems a good idea to benefit the earth.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2020)

I would prefer if whatever I bought was made in the USA.  When I bought a window AC a few years ago, the identical model was made both in Mexico and the U.S., with a price difference of a few hundred dollars.  I had to buy the one made in Mexico.  It was a Fedders, and has worked very well.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> No.  I don't care where something is made.  I only care about the quality & value.  Many products are not made here, anyway.
> Same with cars.  I drive Japanese cars because they're better. Most of them have to have a certain percent of American-made parts for importation, anyway.  And many are assembled here, so no one is "Taking away American jobs."


The thought that Japanese cars are better than American cars is leftover from the 70's. It is simply not true and many are far worse. As for American jobs, ask yourself where the profits go? Companies will invest the vast majority of their profits in their own country. This is true for any industry, and any county. I can't image anyone in any country not wanting to support their own economy to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 127545
> I look for products with Australian Made if possible
> Sometimes hard to find these days



A genre of music called "fingerstyle guitar" that is generally solo acoustic instrumental guitar is really mostly a relatively small niche market, listened to by those who play the style themselves.  However, the biggest star in that genre who does attract the attention of non-players is the Australian Tommy Emmanuel, and he lays concerts all over the world. I am not sure how he is faring in this COVID-19 world playing live, but he is well known all over the world as a very kind and giving person who is very supportive of other musicians.  He plays acoustic guitar made by the Australian guitar company Maton.  Here is but one example of many on youtube:






...and anther:






Tony


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

Interesting mix of auto's that make the top list of the most American made. 
*Cars.com's 2019 American-Made Index: What's the Most American Car?*

*Jeep Cherokee*. Assembled in Belvidere, Ill. ...
Honda Odyssey. Assembled in Lincoln, Ala. ...
Honda Ridgeline. Assembled in Lincoln, Ala. ...
Honda Passport. Assembled in Lincoln, Ala. ...
Chevrolet Corvette. ...
Acura MDX. ...
Honda Pilot. ...
Chevrolet Colorado.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

*Top 10 American Cars Not Actually Made in America*

Chrysler Pacifica.
Dodge Challenger.
Dodge Charger.
Jeep Renegade.
Ford Edge.
Chevrolet Equinox / GMC Terrain.
Ford Fusion.
Ram 1500.


----------



## needshave (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks Squatting Dog, Very interesting. I'm a former Engineer in the Automotive based Mfg. Industry where we produced Mass Transit Vehicles and in order to Qualify for matching or assisting dollars from state and regional  agencies for the purchase of the vehicles in the states, it was required that the content of 51% be domestic.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> A genre of music called "fingerstyle guitar" that is generally solo acoustic instrumental guitar is really mostly a relatively small niche market, listened to by those who play the style themselves.  However, the biggest star in that genre who does attract the attention of non-players is the Australian Tommy Emmanuel, and he lays concerts all over the world. I am not sure how he is faring in this COVID-19 world playing live, but he is well known all over the world as a very kind and giving person who is very supportive of other musicians.  He plays acoustic guitar made by the Australian guitar company Maton.  Here is but one example of many on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! He’s exceptionally good. I got goosebumps all over listening to ‘Somewhere Over the  Rainbow .’ Simply Beautiful! ❤ Blue Moon ! He is playing the melody, the base , the rhythm and the accompaniment. Very nice. Canada makes some beautiful acoustic guitars. Here’s the Norman I bought for my husband after 5 years of saving change. He was so surprised. He can’t quite play like Tommy but I enjoy listening to him.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wow! He’s exceptionally good. I got goosebumps all over listening to ‘Somewhere Over the  Rainbow .’ Simply Beautiful! ❤ Blue Moon ! He is playing the melody, the base , the rhythm and the accompaniment. Very nice. Canada makes some beautiful acoustic guitars. Here’s the Norman I bought for my husband after 5 years of saving change. He was so surprised. He can’t quite play like Tommy but I enjoy listening to him.
> View attachment 127629



What a wonderful thing to do, and then to enjoy his playing too!   There are some very good guitar builders in Canada.  The best known reasonably priced Canadian guitars around here in the US are Seagull and Godin, which (I believe) are owned by the same company.  There are a number of other makes and some darn fine players in Canada.

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Oct 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Interesting mix of auto's that make the top list of the most American made.
> *Cars.com's 2019 American-Made Index: What's the Most American Car?*
> 
> *Jeep Cherokee*. Assembled in Belvidere, Ill. ...
> ...


That's what I drive!  Jeep Grand Ccherokee!  Really surprised about the Doge Ram 1500 though!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> That's what I drive!  Jeep Grand Ccherokee!  Really surprised about the Doge Ram 1500 though!



2019–presentAssemblySterling Heights, Michigan (Sterling Heights Assembly Plant)
Warren, Michigan (Warren Truck Assembly)
Saltillo, Mexico (Saltillo Truck Assembly)
Not sure where that info came from. There are two plants in SE MI that build them, one in Mexico, and I believe one in Europe. The list probably includes parts origin. Keep in mind Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep is no longer U.S. owned, it is Italian.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> That's what I drive!  Jeep Grand Ccherokee!  Really surprised about the Doge Ram 1500 though!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2020)

I try to avoid anything made in China


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I try to avoid anything made in China



likewise, but, it's hard sometimes.


----------



## win231 (Oct 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Interesting mix of auto's that make the top list of the most American made.
> *Cars.com's 2019 American-Made Index: What's the Most American Car?*
> 
> *Jeep Cherokee*. Assembled in Belvidere, Ill. ...
> ...


LOL!!  My brother praised his Jeep Cherokee to high heaven when he bought it new, but after the third transmission, he got tired of loaner cars & traded it in on a Toyota SUV.


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2020)

I always try and but Australia made products.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

It's almost impossible to purchase US made products these days.  
Even our flags are made in China.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

I like to buy American whenever possible but sometimes cost is a factor, as well as quality, of course.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 1, 2020)

The Japanese car that I used to own was made in Tennessee.  It was a good car.

I tend to avoid "made in China", but it is difficult sometimes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2020)

Most of the things that I buy are used so the money that I spend is circulating in the US economy at that point.

I've tried to buy American but so many things contain imported components that the best you can do most of the time is assembled in America.

I have to admit that it does make me scratch my head when I see things like carrots from Ontario Canada or beef from Australia in my local market.


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2020)

The jar of pickles from India drives me crazy.  We have lots of cucumbers.  The cost of shipping has to be a significant portion of the cost.


----------

